# Where to buy uncleaned smelt



## Grandy Johnson (May 19, 2006)

My son is interested in using whole (uncleaned) smelt for ice fishing.

I can't seem to find any in the Grand Rapids, MI area. Can anyone out there tell me where I can find whole, uncleaned fresh or frozen smelt?

I'm willing to travel a little bit to get some. Thanks.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Grandy Johnson said:


> My son is interested in using whole (uncleaned) smelt for ice fishing.
> 
> I can't seem to find any in the Grand Rapids, MI area. Can anyone out there tell me where I can find whole, uncleaned fresh or frozen smelt?
> 
> I'm willing to travel a little bit to get some. Thanks.


 
I buy mine at Lambert's market on the south side of Holland.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

We always used cleaned smelt on tipups and couldn't ever tell the difference between cleaned or uncleaned........ Meijers or WW Supercenters both have cleaned smelt......


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Or catch your own. Obviously too late this year to dip smelt, but we dip a few each spring and freeze them for the upcoming ice fishing season. So be thinking this April, and freeze a few.


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

flying bridge fish market on Plainfield and Leonard, used to get them there before we moved up north a couple years ago


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

I've been wondering the same thing but in S.E. Michigan ?


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

any fish market or butcher should be able to get their hands on em... just make sure when you ask them, stress you want whole uncleaned ones.


----------

